# Favourite Footballer



## stokie_93 (Dec 1, 2016)

Having a conversation with my friends last night about footballers who you've favoured that don't play for your club.

For me it's Thierry Henry, grew up with him being the best player in the Premiership.
He had everything really didn't he and was a joy to watch at times.

Who's yours?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 1, 2016)

Off the top of my head I'd say Le Tissier. An absolute magician of a footballer.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2016)

for me it was Bergkamp, watched him week in week out for Arsenal and he was just sublime, often worth the entrance money on his own


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 1, 2016)

fundy said:



			for me it was Bergkamp, watched him week in week out for Arsenal and he was just sublime, often worth the entrance money on his own
		
Click to expand...

Bergkamp was mentioned heavily too.

I could watch his goal vs Newcastle on repeat.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2016)

Gazza.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hoddle and Le Tissier


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2016)

I cant pick Bergkamp or Henry as they played for Arsenal.

So who else? Zola is a possible, or Cantona, but probably have to go for Schmeichel at United.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2016)

Matt Le Tissier ................ what a player he was.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2016)

Robin Friday


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2016)

Cantona... Just about the most charismatic footballer I've ever met... Loved watching him play...


----------



## bernix (Dec 1, 2016)

Michel Platini


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Cantona... Just about the most charismatic footballer I've ever met... Loved watching him play...
		
Click to expand...

+ For Eric 
Tell us more Wolfy..

I once had a wee in the next urinal to him in Home Nightclub Mcr in the early 90s, Possibly the highlight of my life..


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			+ For Eric 
Tell us more Wolfy..

I once had a wee in the next urinal to him in Home Nightclub Mcr in the early 90s, Possibly the highlight of my life..
		
Click to expand...

Met him outside a curry house in Rusholme.. He was waiting for a taxi at the same time as me.. Had a bit of a chat.. I've never seen as many people just stop and stare.. The bloke was almost magnetic 

Strangely enough, my life highlight was standing and having a chat with Mani at a urinal at Dukes bar MCR.. Bloke next to him was throwing up after the summer BBQ.. We both found it hilarious


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2016)

richart said:



			Robin Friday
		
Click to expand...


Boom .................... I was waiting for that.
What a player!
What an enigma!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2016)

Internationally, Zidane followed by Messi

Domestically, Paul Bracewell. Yes I am wearing Royal Blue glasses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2016)

Roberto Baggio 

One of the best I have ever seen , just brilliant 

Then it was the real Ronaldo - must be the best striker that has ever been or close enough 

And then Ronaldinho was just a joy to watch


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd go with Thierry Henry for domestically, or Ronaldo (R9) internationally. Both did breathtaking things others could only dream of.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Roberto Baggio
		
Click to expand...

Good shout. Wonderfully classy and did it at domestic and international level.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 1, 2016)

Internationally speaking for me it is Francesco Totti or Del Piero.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 1, 2016)

Louis Suarez.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2016)

robbie fowler at home
ronaldo intl. 

When it came to finishiing they were just the best. 

Van nistelrooy probabaly the next behind them in that respect.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 1, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			robbie fowler at home
ronaldo intl. 

When it came to finishiing they were just the best. 

Van nistelrooy probabaly the next behind them in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

Van Nistelrooy BEHIND Robbie Fowler as a finisher? Have a word...


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 1, 2016)

Gerrard is another one for me, I personally put him ahead of Scholes & Lampard.

Was a totally complete footballer imho.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2016)

Great opposing player seen regularly - Henry - closest Ive seen on a regular basis and was the closet to getting in the closed shop of ultimate footballers like Pele, Maradona, Messi. Honourable mention to Ashley Cole in his Arsenal years.

Greatest opposing player seen only a few times - Zidane, then Platini. Messi wasn't the behemoth then, that he is now.

Greatest enemy - Bryan Robson, Cantona played ok against us, Ronaldo didn't play well against us a lot, before he become the superstar he is.

Greatest red - Gerrard on an overall basis, Luis Suarez for the 2-3 years at his height, better than Kenny.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2016)

Chris Kelly, aka "The Leatherhead Lip"


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 1, 2016)

My old boss was a life time die hard Pompey fan.

The best player he saw was Robert Prosine&#269;ki in the early 2000's.

He also said that Matt Le Tissier only getting a few caps was a travesty. That from a Pompey fan says enough for me.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Roberto Baggio *

One of the best I have ever seen , just brilliant 

Then it was the real Ronaldo - must be the best striker that has ever been or close enough 

And then Ronaldinho was just a joy to watch
		
Click to expand...

That was gonna be my shout! Class act.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2016)

Davie Cooper - brilliant just brilliant - RIP Davie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr5dZdyQvWM

And my all time favourite commentator - Arthur Montford!

A mental Hampden crowd at the Rangers v Aberdeen cup final - and you can see where I lived until I was 8


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Van Nistelrooy BEHIND Robbie Fowler as a finisher? Have a word...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, what I meant to say was ronaldo and fowler were my favourite behind all Man Utd players. 

Better?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2016)

I think Theres some confusion here judging by the replies between 'Favourite' and 'Best' 
Unless your favourite footballer was the best you've seen.

To avoid confusion..

Favourite as a kid - Steve Coppell 
Fave overall - Eric.
Best seen - Maradona.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2016)

Stan Collymore

He did a lot more than just play football...........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I think Theres some confusion here judging by the replies between 'Favourite' and 'Best' 
Unless your favourite footballer was the best you've seen.

To avoid confusion..

Favourite as a kid - Steve Coppell 
Fave overall - Eric.
Best seen - Maradona.
		
Click to expand...

Favourite footballer - Howie

Thursday night football, astro turf, 7-8 pm, Hope college 1998-2010 - we were telepathic.:thup:

BTW, not that big lump who played for Newcastle.

I always loved the classy midielders who could read the game and intercept rather than do big mad flying tackles. Ronnie Whelan, Didi Hamann and most favourite - Nigel Spackman.


----------



## Junior (Dec 1, 2016)

Best I ever saw......Ronaldo (Brazilian).  In a Utd Shirt, Paul Scholes or Eric.Edit...if its "my" favourite , then I'd go for Eric.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2016)

Favourite player... Geordie Armstrong...


Best seen in the PL... Dennis Bergkamp...

Best seen back in the day... Georgie Best, Joe Baker, Rodney Marsh, Bobby Charlton et al [Too bloomin' difficult to just pick one!]


----------



## drewster (Dec 1, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Van Nistelrooy BEHIND Robbie Fowler as a finisher? Have a word...
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral, everyday of the week and twice on a Sunday. AINEC !!!!!

On to the subject matter, Ian Bishop, super cool and played the game in just the right way. Oozed class.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 1, 2016)

My favourite player was Gazza. Went to see him play a few times when was at Spurs. Met him twice once with  Jimmy 5 when they came to the sports shop I worked part time in and had a game of kick ups with him and another time when me and a mate went to watch Question of Sport and he was a guest. 2 very different times of his life, the meeting at QOS was very sad as he looked very ill and had aged dramatically. Up there with the best I've seen live.

Favourite ever Bradford player would be between Carbone and Stuart McGod McCall. Seeing him come through the ranks as a very raw 18 year old and mixing it with Division 4 sluggers was amazing to see.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 1, 2016)

Internationally - Zico
Domestically - my mate Gav


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Stan Collymore

He did a lot more than just play football...........  

Click to expand...

Like female boxing?


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 1, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Like female boxing? 

Click to expand...

Over head kicks against Leeds on his City debut being a stand out for me.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 1, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Over head kicks against Leeds on his City debut being a stand out for me.
		
Click to expand...

that's classed as playing football


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Like female boxing? 

Click to expand...

And night time car park activities   :rofl:


----------



## G.U.R (Dec 1, 2016)

Actually seen play - Zola
Seen on TV - Socrates


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 1, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Gazza.
		
Click to expand...

This +++++

Saw him occasionally as he was growing up in the game and thought he was outstanding. Middlesbrough signed him in 1998, as his career was waning, and I thought NO, what a waste of money. I couldn't have been more wrong. He was sublime. Silky skills and solid as a rock on the ball.

Prior to that, I remember Boro getting Bobby Murdoch from Celtic, again as his playing career was declining. That guy could land a ball on a sixpence from 50yds. I remember him coming back to Boro for Jim Platt's testimonial game. Craig Johnston had moved to Liverpool by then. He tortured Johnston, and turned him inside out. He absolutely made him look like a 3 legged donkey.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Stan Collymore

He did a lot more than just play football...........  

Click to expand...

You've just 'dogged' (sp?) a bullet there


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			This +++++

Saw him occasionally as he was growing up in the game and thought he was outstanding. Middlesbrough signed him in 1998, as his career was waning, and I thought NO, what a waste of money. I couldn't have been more wrong. He was sublime. Silky skills and solid as a rock on the ball.

Prior to that, I remember Boro getting *Bobby Murdoch* from Celtic, again as his playing career was declining. That guy could land a ball on a sixpence from 50yds. I remember him coming back to Boro for Jim Platt's testimonial game. Craig Johnston had moved to Liverpool by then. He tortured Johnston, and turned him inside out. He absolutely made him look like a 3 legged donkey.
		
Click to expand...

Mention of Bobby Murdoch jolts me to remember that as a kid I thought Jimmy Johnstone (RIP wee man) was incredible.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

Billy bremner .


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2016)

Best = Best

Favourite = Greaves

Best (Blues) = Trevor Francis

Favourite (Blues) = Bertie Auld


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Duncan McKenzie when I was a kid.

Ruud Gullitt in his prime.

Gazza in full flow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2016)

Would also add Marco Van Basten - was a joy to watch and his volley in 88 was amazing , elegant player and was a shame his career was ruined by injury


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2016)

Robin Friday was the best player I have seen in a Reading shirt. He is also the earliest player I can remember playing on a regular basis. If you saw him play, you never forgot him.

Another favourite player was Stan Bowles. Saw him play for Carlisle in the Cup against Spurs, and he was easily the best player on the pitch. Ok he went and played for the fake hoops, but still a favourite.

Seems my favouites are bad boys.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 1, 2016)

Best: Christiano Ronald

Loved watching: Eric Cantona!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2016)

Ronaldinho & Zidane for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2016)

And as good as the original Ronaldo was,the current one is better. 
That is a fact.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 1, 2016)

Top of the pile for me is - George Best, he had everything, left foot ,right foot, heading, balance, dribbling at speed and tremendous balance.

My favourite player of recent years - Teddy Sheringham, who was underrated imo. He didn't have natural pace but more than made up for it with his speed of thought. And scored some cracking goals!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2016)

Growing up, I loved Kenny Dalglish. I even forgave him when I found out he used to play for Celtic....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Favourite footballer - Howie

Thursday night football, astro turf, 7-8 pm, Hope college 1998-2010 - we were telepathic.:thup:

BTW, not that big lump who played for Newcastle.

I always loved the classy midielders who could read the game and intercept rather than do big mad flying tackles. Ronnie Whelan, Didi Hamann and most favourite - *Nigel Spackman*.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant player - very underrated!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mention of Bobby Murdoch jolts me to remember that as a kid I thought Jimmy Johnstone (RIP wee man) was incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Jimmy Johnstone, now there's a name from the past. I remember him at Sheffield... wasn't he one of the first Brits to play in the US? From what I remember he was as hard as nails, if you could catch him.


----------



## shewy (Dec 1, 2016)

to many to name tbh, every era has great players you admire, of the current crop Messi is miles above the rest, loved watching Maradonna, the Dutch team in 88 was full of great players, Gazza was some player in his day (bad choice of team mind!), Cruyff in the 70's was something else.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll only include players I've seen and I loved watching Dalglish and Hoddle. As for Fulham Gordon Davies is and always will be my favourite


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 1, 2016)

Aguerooooooo.....that goal! Been a favoutite ever since.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			This +++++Saw him occasionally as he was growing up in the game and thought he was outstanding. Middlesbrough signed him in 1998, as his career was waning, and I thought NO, what a waste of money. I couldn't have been more wrong. He was sublime. Silky skills and solid as a rock on the ball.Prior to that, I remember Boro getting Bobby Murdoch from Celtic, again as his playing career was declining. That guy could land a ball on a sixpence from 50yds. I remember him coming back to Boro for Jim Platt's testimonial game. Craig Johnston had moved to Liverpool by then. He tortured Johnston, and turned him inside out. He absolutely made him look like a 3 legged donkey.
		
Click to expand...

No mention of Cloughie?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Growing up, I loved Kenny Dalglish. I even forgave him when I found out he used to play for Celtic.... 

Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Brilliant player - very underrated!
		
Click to expand...

You certainly have taste, Kaz.:thup:

I'm sure Spackman wouldnt be in most people's 1,000 favourite footy players, but loved his work rate, tackling and just read the game brilliantly (defensively), and rarely gave it away. 

Most people just pick forwards, as no great understanding of the game.:whoo:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 1, 2016)

Best for me was Johann Cruyff. Favourites were Alan Clarke and Kenny Dalglish.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

a lot of votes for the best footballer ,were they really your favourite player?
 i have already posted my most favourite player ,and running Billy a close second would be Emlyn Hughes,neither could be argued as the best player ,but they were my favourite players when i was growing up and took more interest in the game than i do now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			a lot of votes for the best footballer ,were they really your favourite player?
 i have already posted my most favourite player ,and running Billy a close second would be Emlyn Hughes,neither could be argued as the best player ,but they were my favourite players when i was growing up and took more interest in the game than i do now.
		
Click to expand...

I named Ronaldinho purely because he was the most entertaining player I've seen. 
Everytime he got the ball I expected something special. 
Shame he didn't do it at the top level for longer.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

i would agree that Ronaldhino was a fantastic player and you never knew what you were going to get next from him.
he just didnt have that certain thing that to me makes him a favourite [i wish i knew what it was ],a joy to watch though.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2016)

In my own team, i always liked Ray Parlour, the romford Pele. Yep, he was rubbish, but he gave everything, and you kind of thought that could be me. Zero skills, loads of effort. I could do that, if i was given the shirt. I liked that. Gilles Grimandi too. Someone only a fan could love.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 1, 2016)

On one of my early swarees into Italy I drove from Rimini up to Parma. It was my pals birthday and we watched Parma v Juventus. Juve had a star studded team, Parmas wasn't to bad either. In an age when Italian football was banging out 1-0 results we ended up watching a classic. It finished 3-3. One player stood out head and shoulders above everyone on the pitch. Pavel Nedved. He just oozed class, he was silky smooth. He plays like a tall blond haired David Silva. Will never forget that performance.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 1, 2016)

Jimmy Greaves


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 1, 2016)

Tony Currie was a fantastic player that I loved to watch playing, another superb talent who should have had many more England caps. 

The player I always hoped Chelsea would sign was Craig Johnston, very underrated in my opinion.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 1, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Favourite (Blues) = Bertie Auld
		
Click to expand...

Is that Bertie Auld of Partick Thistle fame? Didn't realise he played for Everton.

Saw him at a question and answer night at Firhill many moons ago. Absolutely hilarious. Suspect youd be hard pushed to find a more 'plain-speaking' chap, with a number of belting stories.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 1, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Is that Bertie Auld of Partick Thistle fame? Didn't realise he played for Everton.

Saw him at a question and answer night at Firhill many moons ago. Absolutely hilarious. Suspect youd be hard pushed to find a more 'plain-speaking' chap, with a number of belting stories.
		
Click to expand...

Ha what a numpty. Of course you meant Birmingham City. 

Taxi...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Ha what a numpty. Of course you meant Birmingham City. 

Taxi...
		
Click to expand...

He was at the Blues when I was a teenager and his slightly cocky personality and style of play (he was a winger in those days) was so appealing to a bumptious adolescent.

When he returned to Celtic I continued to follow him and got really hooked on the Lions of Lisbon.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 2, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			a lot of votes for the best footballer ,were they really your favourite player?
 i have already posted my most favourite player ,and running Billy a close second would be Emlyn Hughes,neither could be argued as the best player ,but they were my favourite players when i was growing up and took more interest in the game than i do now.
		
Click to expand...

I named Roberto Baggio as i watched loads of Italian football when Channel 4 began first televising it. I was only in my early teens at the time and he was an astonisingly briliant player to watch. The sinuous, weaving run and goal against the Czechs at Italia 90 is surely one of the most beautiful goals to watch.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2016)

Home team Dave MaKay.

Player I would have liked Henrick Larrson


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 2, 2016)

Henry., Bergkamp, Pires, etc yeah great players but tbh if i had to pick one to watch and really enjoy, admire and to some extent be bursting with pride?

It would be Gazza for me. On his day was unplayable and we really never saw him reach his peak. Even after all the injuries and off the field issues some of the things he did on the pitch makes him my favourite player.


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2016)

Favourites when I was a kid were King Kenny D and Digger Barnes, the Watford years, although I did follow him when he was at Liverpool. Digger was so, so silky on ball, totally unplayable on his day. Head and shoulders above all he played with. Dare I say, far too good for the other England players at the time, just like Hoddle, Le Tissier were too.

Best players I've seen? You can keep Messi and Maradona. I'll take Zidane and the criminally underrated Iniesta. Also George Best, although I only saw on TV, apart from his final game at Bournemouth in the 1980s. IMHO, much better than Messi.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 2, 2016)

Piece said:



			Favourites when I was a kid were King Kenny D and Digger Barnes, the Watford years, although I did follow him when he was at Liverpool. Digger was so, so silky on ball, totally unplayable on his day. Head and shoulders above all he played with. Dare I say, far too good for the other England players at the time, just like Hoddle, Le Tissier were too.

Best players I've seen? You can keep Messi and Maradona. I'll take Zidane and the criminally underrated Iniesta. Also George Best, although I only saw on TV, apart from his final game at Bournemouth in the 1980s. IMHO, much better than Messi.
		
Click to expand...

Phenomenal player is Iniesta, so good on the ball and has that ability to wriggle out of tight spaces thatâ€™s brilliant to watch.
His vision is also second to none and seems to be able to pick a pass that no one else would see.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Growing up, I loved Kenny Dalglish. I even forgave him when I found out he used to play for Celtic.... 

Click to expand...

Ah King Kenny.  When he played for Celtic he lived close by and my brother delivered his morning newspapers.  One year just before Christmas he couldn't do it so I did it instead.  As I went up to the Dalglish front door it was opened and his wife Marina and daughter Kelly were stood there - Marina with a dressing gown on - Kelly just in her nightie - to give me my brothers Christmas 'thankyou' - a moment I shall never forget


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 2, 2016)

Kenny Dalglish was my hero as a kid. Easy to forget just how good he was.

I also love(d) players that made it look effortless, Paulo Maldini was one of those, such a good footballer he could probably have played anywhere in defence or midfield.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2016)

Best player in a Wednesday kit I've seen is Chris Waddle, such a classy footballer.  Had zero pace but the drop of his shoulder got him that yard of space to get the cross in or go past a defender. Sadly a decent first touch and ability to go past players with skill rather than just sheer pace, seem to be gone in English football these days.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 2, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Best player in a Wednesday kit I've seen is Chris Waddle, such a classy footballer.  Had zero pace but the drop of his shoulder got him that yard of space to get the cross in or go past a defender. Sadly a decent first touch and ability to go past players with skill rather than just sheer pace, seem to be gone in English football these days.
		
Click to expand...

He's a God in the South Of France


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 2, 2016)

Best: Christiano Ronaldo  Nobody comes even close (to date)

Fav: Stevie Burr (Macc Town) Scorer of THE greatest goal I've ever seen and still carry around in my head and will tell anyone about it given the slightest opportunity.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



*Kenny Dalglish was my hero as a kid. Easy to forget just how good he was.*

I also love(d) players that made it look effortless, Paulo Maldini was one of those, such a good footballer he could probably have played anywhere in defence or midfield.
		
Click to expand...

I remember there being at one point a clamour from Kenny to be dropped from the Scotland team.  And why?  He kept giving the ball away...until it was pointed out that he was doing just what he did for Liverpool - the only difference being that the other Scotland players - great as they might well have been - were way behind Kenny in their thinking.  All the time he was playing the brilliant ball - but the others were a little bit too slow on the uptake to take advantage - and so it looked like Kenny was just giving it away


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2016)

Crazyface said:



*Best: Christiano Ronaldo  Nobody comes even close* (to date)

Fav: Stevie Burr (Macc Town) Scorer of THE greatest goal I've ever seen and still carry around in my head *and will tell anyone about it given the slightest opportunity.*

Click to expand...

Is correct :thup:.
Please tell.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			He's a God in the South Of France
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've heard he's a legend down that way. I'll never forget him hitting the post against germany in the wc semi final. How the ball went to safety I'll never know.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 2, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Best player in a Wednesday kit I've seen is Chris Waddle, such a classy footballer.  Had zero pace but the drop of his shoulder got him that yard of space to get the cross in or go past a defender. Sadly a decent first touch and ability to go past players with skill rather than just sheer pace, seem to be gone in English football these days.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not true that, look at players such as David Silva, Deli Alli, Juan Mata.
None of them are particularly fast but all aptly get round defenders.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Definitely not true that, look at players such as David Silva, Deli Alli, Juan Mata.
None of them are particularly fast but all aptly get round defenders.
		
Click to expand...

When I said English football I meant English players lol. Maybe Deli Alli is an exception but I haven't seen enough of him to judge.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 2, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			When I said English football I meant English players lol. Maybe Deli Alli is an exception but I haven't seen enough of him to judge.
		
Click to expand...

Always thought Jack Wilshereâ€™s not the quickest but always seems to go round opponents well.
Lallana is probably another English player who the ball just seems to glue to and is an excellent dribbler despite really having above average pace.
& then Alli as I mentioned before.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2016)

I only quoted players I saw. I never saw Best at his prime but loved his cameo at the Cottage. I use to love Beckenbauer when Germany were on the telly. Effortless and commanding


----------

